# Datei Browser - HTML - JSP ?



## klaus1 (29. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute!

Möchte in HTML gerne ein Datei Upload formular, jedoch sollte beim klicken auf SENDEN nicht eine datei übertragen werden, sondern der gesamte Pfad samt dateinamen als Text! (wichtig für mich, damit ich später mit jsp die datei in eine klasse laden kann.)

Versucht hätte ichs derzeit mit:
<form name="form1" method="get" action="mms">
<input type="file" name="file" value="tes">
<input type="submit" value="Bild1 hinzufügen">
</form>

leider wird hier nur folgendes übergeben: mms.jsp?file=data (dateiname ohne pfad).
Gibts hier vielleicht hilfe mit JSP ?

Bitte um Hilfe!
LG, Klaus


----------



## Mag1c (29. Sep 2005)

Hi,

liegt die Datei auf dem Server oder auf dem Client ? Wenn sie auf dem Client liegt, mußt du sie mit übertragen, denn wie soll sonst der Server später darauf zugreifen ? Wenn sie auf dem Server liegt und der Nutzer nur den Pfad eingeben soll, dann nimm ein Eingabefeld vom Typ "text". Gibt dann eben keinen Auswahl-Button.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## klaus1 (29. Sep 2005)

möchte über JSP ein JPG in eine Java Klasse laden, aber wie?


----------



## Mag1c (29. Sep 2005)

Hi,

gleich der erst Link beim SUCHEN!!! führt dich hier hin: www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-upload.htm.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## klaus1 (29. Sep 2005)

hat jemand schon mal mit einem multipart parser gearbeitet? kenne mich leider nicht aus!
in welchem Format wird ein Bild in Java in einer klasse gespeichert? wie kann ich dieses Bild in einem Browser wieder anzeigen, da der Browser ja nur LINKS von bildern benötigt, und keine direkten bilder!
LG, Klaus


----------



## Mag1c (29. Sep 2005)

Hi, versuche doch erstmal, den upload hinzubekommen (ob du das in der Form gebrauchen kannst, ist erstmal egal). Dann siehst du, wie das ganze funktioniert.

Wenn du z.B. ein Bild hochlädst und das im Content-Bereich des Webservers ablegst, kannst du anschließend dem Client einen Links auf dieses Bild schicken und der Client holt sich das neue Bild.

Aber wie gesagt, mach erstmal den reinen Upload, alles auf einmal verwirrt zu sehr.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## klaus1 (29. Sep 2005)

Ist ein Upload auf den Server unumgänglich? Kann ich ein Bild nicht in einer Java Klasse speichern, und dieses Bild dann anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Mag1c (29. Sep 2005)

Ja, das geht dann auch ohne speichern. Ich dachte nur es wäre erstmal ein erster Schritt.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## klaus1 (29. Sep 2005)

aber wohin führt meine action="" beim upload, sodass ich einer Java Methode das Bild übergeben kann? übergebe ich hier nur den pfad, oder das gesamte bild? Bitte um Antwort!


----------



## Mag1c (30. Sep 2005)

Moin,

wenn der Browser den Request abschickt, wird die Datei mitgesendet (der Inhalt). Die Request-URL spricht eine deiner JSP's an und dort muß die JSP mit einem Multipart-Parser die mitgesendete Datei aus dem Request fischen und damit was tun (auf Platte speichern oder im Speicher halten).

Warum probierst du nicht einfach mal ein Beispiel aus ? Auf der torsten-horn-Seite von oben scheint doch ein komplett funktionierendes Beispiel für einen Upload zu sein.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

